# Will My Krib Harm My Rams



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I am just wondering cuz if they will not bother one another i would like to combine them, and also will the krib bother my neons or my bn.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The kribs won't bother your other fish unless they are spawning.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The same can be said about the rams..........


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok thanx you guys


----------

